# Back to square one



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, recently I have had a really hard period in my life.  Its time to start over and rebuild rome.  I will be back in the gym next week, and will probably do a short week of some circuit training to get back into the mix.  Then from there who knows?  Im also going to start bulking (whats that? summer just started? Im not trying to impress anyone, so I dont care).  I just want to start feeling better, like I did before.  Im going to take some pics, but unknown if I will post them.  Im down a lot of weight so things will be slow to start, but I should be ok in no time.

Current weight: Around 180lbs or so


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that, but I have no doubt that you'll bounce back stronger....both in your workouts and your personal life. 

You'll get your muscles and strength back in no time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2006)

Good to see you back in the game


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 24, 2006)

Good to see you back in the game.  Hopefully it will prove somewhat theraputic for you.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, down to 180 Jakey? I'm sorry that things have been so tough for you lately. Hitting the the gym is just what you need to get back into the swing of things. Besides, bulking in the summer means that having some ice cream won't hurt ya.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hehe, I'm bulking right now too... I really don't care if I'm ripped and <10% BF for the summer or not...


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 27, 2006)

if u don't mind me askin, what happened to ur personal life that u had to take time off from the gym?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome back Jake.  You learn from these periods in your life and grow and mature as a person.

Maybe I should start being more consistent as well.  That way you can't hold that over my head


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey welcome back man!!!  Sorry to hear things where so hard...just keep your head up and keep on truckin!!!

Man 180...I woulda never thought I'd weight more then you...I feel to fat now lol and lovin it!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I went shopping, have all my meals.. supplements, and I will start this week.  Hope I can stay motivated


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 2, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.  I went shopping, have all my meals.. supplements, and I will start this week.  Hope I can stay motivated



Good luck. What's with organizing the pills like that? Isn't it easier to just leave them in their bottles in a cupboard?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2006)

Because I need to take multiple pills multiple times, and I carry this around with me along with my cooler and food.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 2, 2006)

Holy shit, where did you get that container?  I want one.   


Also, what's the pills?  Fish oils, Muti Vitamins, ZMA, I think I see there.  What else?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2006)

looks like some vit e and c as well


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2006)

There is vit c, zma, glucosamine chondroiten msm, fish caps, acetyl l carnatine, magnesium, rhodiolia, multi

I got the case online here bait boxes


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 3, 2006)

WHat's acetyl l carnatine for?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 3, 2006)

Its an amino acid.. the major function of it is to facilitate the transport and metabolism of long-chain fatty acids into the mitochondria for beta-oxidation and energy generation.

Basically it enhanced endurance, promotes increased fat metabolism, lowers cholesterol & triglyceride levels, and its good for the heart.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 3, 2006)

Where do you buy it from?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Bulk Nutrition

Can be called ALCAR as well.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok, im weak sauce.. Here is my first workout.  Going to train somewhat instinctive for the first 2 weeks.

Weight 190lbs

Squats 
barx10
135x10
135x10

Overhead press
95x10
95x8

CG bench
barx10
135x10
135x8

Cable x-over
40x10
50x9

BB curls
50x12
60x8

Calves standing
135x20 all the way up/down
135x30 half way down
135x30 halfway up

Good workout.  I did this yesterday and I am already so damn sore   It will all come back in due time, but untill then..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Jake! Some of those #'s look pretty good for just a 1st workout! Wait till u get back up to full steam!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree with Burner.  Just be happy you get yourself back into the gym!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2006)

You gained 10lbs in 2 weeks?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2006)

Shit I can gain 10lbs in one day.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice way to start back into things Premier. Keep going and build back up.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 6, 2006)

Great way to start back up Jakey.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 6, 2006)

Your workout looks good. Feel the pain from the soreness. Doesn't it remind you of something great?

I bet you will not only be 100% in no time, but will probably surpass your old records.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 6, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, im weak sauce.. Here is my first workout.  Going to train somewhat instinctive for the first 2 weeks.
> 
> Weight 190lbs
> 
> ...


You see what i mean Jake?  You start a new journal, everyone starts posting, but it isn't until post #19 that you actually post a WO!

LOL.  You and I are in the same boat bro, 'cept you are the popular one.   I promise to follow this journal


----------



## PreMier (Jul 6, 2006)

Mike - CP - Yea, like I said it will come back.  Its just hard to stay motivated when you are a shadow of your former self.  With friends like the people here at IM it makes it easier, thanks 

Shiznit- yea, I started to eat again LOL.. and I am up another 3lbs from 2 days ago.  I just dont want to eat too much, I dont need to get fat.

Ian - Sean - Denise, thanks guys 

JD - cool, any advice you have drop it on me.. that goes for everyone too. When you take time off from reading and everything you sometimes forget some good/basic information.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 6, 2006)

Weight 193lbs

CG pulldowns
135x8
135x7

BB rows
95x8
135x6

Shrugs
185x11
185x12

seated DB curls
30x10
40x7

rope pressdowns
50x10
60x8

Abs

Good workout, took about 20mins or so.  Just dont want to over do it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 6, 2006)

Woo, another workout.  Short but sweet.  You got all the bases covered in 20 minutes; I've seen people do less work in an hour session, heh.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> LOL. You and I are in the same boat bro, 'cept you are the popular one. I promise to follow this journal


Did someone just say something???? 
Was'sup, JD?
I'm back to the square one, have to force myself back to going...
But....I'm NOT gonna let jake get stronger than me again....nope. No sir...not a chance. Done.


----------



## simbh (Jul 7, 2006)

Glad to see you are back man. You might not remember me , since its been a while from last when I came on here. Ive also had some harder times , I kept working out but the diet went a bit out of line. Anyways , I wish you the best of luck with gaining that weight back and Im sure it'll make you feel better.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2006)

Yo simbh, I remember ya bro.  Just keep at it, its hard but things always turn around.  I have been working out still, just so busy to post.. here are 2 workouts from last week and then one from today


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2006)

Weight 192lbs

Squats
135x10
185x10
225x8

DB rows
60x10
60x10
60x10

CG pulldowns
135x9
135x8

BB curls
60x10
60x10

DB shrugs
80x11
80x11
80x11


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2006)

Weight 192lbs

Plate raises
45x12
45x10
45x10

Seated DB mili
50x12
50x10
50x8

Flat DB
50x8
50x6

DB flyes
25x8
25x7

Rope pressdowns
60x10
60x10
60x6

seated calves
45x30 all the way up/down - 45x30 half way up - 45x30 half way down


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2006)

And todays

193lbs

Squats
135x10
185x10
225x8

DB rows
70x10
70x10

CG pulldowns
135x8
135x7
135x8

Seated DB curls
40x6
40x5
30x8

DB shrugs
80x10
90x8
90x8

Thats all folks.  Im still not very strong, but im improving.. and I feel good.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice, it looks like strength's starting to come back, keep it up.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 19, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats all folks.  Im still not very strong, but im improving.. *and I feel good.*



That's all that matters, but you should give yourself more credit in the strength department anyway.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2006)

I guess I just compare myself to old numbers and thats why I talk down.. 

On another note, a deer ran into the side of my fucking car while I was driving down the road   It hit the rear passenger quarter panel and caused 2600$ in damage.  Fucking deer


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I guess I just compare myself to old numbers and thats why I talk down..
> 
> On another note, a deer ran into the side of my fucking car while I was driving down the road  It hit the rear passenger quarter panel and caused 2600$ in damage. Fucking deer


Hey Jake- No worries...am the same way...I USED to be able to do this____
and now I can't. Just keep at it. The #'s will go back up.
Sorry to hear about the car. I'm still waiting to get a closing so I can my car into thte shop and taken care of. Insurance gonna pay for it? 
You might like this:
http://www.buzzhumor.com/videos/280/Deer_on_Bonnet


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I guess I just compare myself to old numbers and thats why I talk down..



I can post my numbers and then you can feel like a giant


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 20, 2006)

Your doing just fine Jake.  You're stronger then most people who have been working out for years, and you hardly workout  .  You'll be kickin' ass in no time.

Hey, where's Patrick?  Did I miss something?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2006)

Mike- hahaha that shits funny!! not to mention there are some hot vids on that site lol

NT- your numbers are low because you workout just as much as me! 

JD- Patrick is at some kid camp.. he is teaching them "stuff".  

Hey Gary, how are you?  Havent been around much, good to see you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking good in here Jake, nice to see you lifting again and hearing that your feeling good! Do you at least have some venison to eat now? LOL.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> NT- your numbers are low because you workout just as much as me!



 ... actually, I don't care about the #'s ... I'm in it for the vanity  
I'm not looking to be stronger or bigger or faster ... just looking not to show my old age of 40


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mike- hahaha that shits funny!! not to mention there are some hot vids on that site lol
> 
> NT- your numbers are low because you workout just as much as me!
> 
> ...


haven't seen those...dang work... 

Thought u woulda liked it...plus, you need a good laugh as much as the rest of us....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> JD- Patrick is at some kid camp.. he is teaching them "stuff".



Oh that's right.  The rich Jewish kids whose parents got rid of for the summer, and have no real interest in fitness


----------



## PreMier (Jul 25, 2006)

David- nope.. im living off of beef at the moment.  Its cheaper and tastes better than chicken.

LOL @ JD

Ok, I started a new routine.. here it is. Ok.. I cant attach .doc?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 25, 2006)

squats
135x5
225x3
245x2
245x2
245x2
245x2
245x2

SLDL
225x4
225x4
225x4
225x4

Hypers
55x8
55x8

Seated calves
45x30 full rep
90x10 full rep - 10 half up - 10 half down

weight 195


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 25, 2006)

Damn, you've gained like 15lbs in 1 month... I've barely gained 10 in about 3 months.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 25, 2006)

You have to remember though, I am 20lbs lighter than the heaviest I have ever been(still).  So its going to be easier for me to gain weight back then it will be for you to break through.  Keep hitting it hard, your getting stronger, and just eat more.  Sometimes it takes a long time to break through a plateau.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2006)

back in the saddle again.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have to remember though, I am 20lbs lighter than the heaviest I have ever been(still).  So its going to be easier for me to gain weight back then it will be for you to break through.  Keep hitting it hard, your getting stronger, and just eat more.  Sometimes it takes a long time to break through a plateau.


Well what sucks right now, is I'm going to have to start losing weight soon for the PL meet, even though I WANT to gain weight... I have to get under 181 for October 7th. So trying to eat a ton  wouldn't really benefit me right now if I've got to lose weight soon.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Well what sucks right now, is I'm going to have to start losing weight soon for the PL meet, even though I WANT to gain weight... I have to get under 181 for October 7th. So trying to eat a ton  wouldn't really benefit me right now if I've got to lose weight soon.



I say fuck that shit.  If I entered a PL competition I would just go there and compete in whatever the Hell weight class I ended up in.  That's just me though, hehe.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I say fuck that shit.  If I entered a PL competition I would just go there and compete in whatever the Hell weight class I ended up in.  That's just me though, hehe.



Heh... The difference would be the 181 class, or the 198 class, and people in the 198 class probably weigh around 210 most of the time, so I'd probably get killed in that weight class.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh... The difference would be the 181 class, or the 198 class, and people in the 198 class probably weigh around 210 most of the time, so I'd probably get killed in that weight class.



I guess I just don't care about winning.  I bet you'll do well though if you diet down.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2006)

Weight 193 

CG bench RI=90
135x8
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3

DB overhead press RI=60
50x12
50x9
50x7 

One arm DB bench RI=0
40x8
40x8

Plate raise RI=45
45x12
45x12

Pressdowns RI=45
60x11
60x9

Good workout.. damn im sore.  I am starting to do RI's as well, so that I can really monitor myself and progress.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> back in the saddle again.



Sup Jigga!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2006)

193....bad?  how high do you want to go?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2006)

I would like to be around 210 or so.. but around 10% or lower. Im probably at 12-13% as it is right now.  So I have a ways to go.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 193....bad?  how high do you want to go?



Depends on height big time.  193 for me sucks balls.  I'm just a pound or two over that right now and not big at all.  I guarantee you look bigger than me at 170-175.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would like to be around 210 or so.. but around 10% or lower. Im probably at 12-13% as it is right now.  So I have a ways to go.



210-215lbs and 10% BF is my long term goal physique wise.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2006)

How tall are you guys?(cp/sean)


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm 5'10" (scroll my sig =p)

I'm not sure, but I think CP's like 6'1" or something.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2006)

I say I'm 6 feet tall, but everyone else on the planet disagrees and says I'm at least an inch taller.  I believe everyone just thinks they are taller than they really are though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I say I'm 6 feet tall, but everyone else on the planet disagrees and says I'm at least an inch taller.  I believe everyone just thinks they are taller than they really are though.


If thats true then how short am I really?

I'm coming in at about 203 right now and I'm 5'6"   But I wouldn't mind being 210 @ 10% bf!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> If thats true then how short am I really?
> 
> I'm coming in at about 203 right now and I'm 5'6"   But I wouldn't mind being 210 @ 10% bf!



210 @ 10% bf at your height would be cock fucking diesel!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2006)

203 at 5'5" is diesel!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 29, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 203 at 5'5" is diesel!



Or fat


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I'm not fat or shredded...I'm that even in between!

We'll see how it turns out once I start cuttin some lbs...I should come in shredded at like 185ish!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

really? When I was at 182....I wasn't shredded....I think I'd have to be around 175....but as u said earlier...210lbs lean...would be goooooood...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? When I was at 182....I wasn't shredded....I think I'd have to be around 175....but as u said earlier...210lbs lean...would be goooooood...


Yea well I'm alot shoter then you and before the bulk I was like 175-180 and at 12%bf I think so i had to have added something with all this god damn weight LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

naw...just a little shorter. Unless I was doing it wrong, @ 182, the calipers said  was @ 17% BF???? oi.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 31, 2006)

PPPPPPPPPPPPreeemooooo

post some pics, tiny. 

Seriously, looking good bro. Good seeing you hittin it up again....


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

enjoy


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2006)

The best was randy savage announcing.. thats when wrestling was cool.  

Sup CI, I might post some pics this weekend.. maybe.. hmm...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2006)

195lbs

power shrug RI=30
135x3 - 10 sets

BB lunges RI=90
135x8
135x8
135x7

Square bar pullups RI=90
bwx6
bwx4
bwx3

Cable rows RI=60
135x6
180x6
180x6
180x6

inc DB face pulls RI=30
20x10
20x10
20x10
20x9

Static DB holds RI=(as needed)
100x45sec - 30sec - 30sec


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

lunges and upper body pull?  are you doing total body workouts now?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2006)

lower speed/upper pull today.. tomorrow will be upper push vertical presing, then lower, then upper push horizontal


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

oh


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2006)

I love your "oh" face.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I love your "oh" face.


----------



## Raz (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey, I don't know you too well but I was just browsing through your journal and wish you the best of luck. Workouts look great, you put on the pounds ridiculously fast lol. Has the majority of the weight gain been lbm? Do you mind posting your diet please.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome  I actually recomp really fast, so I've dropped some fat but gained weight.  Im still not to the weight I was before though.. I weighed 193 today, and will post my workout a little later.

Diet

Meal 1
2 scoops whey (sometimes a cup of oats as well)

Meal 2
one cup cooked brown rice, one cup cooked ground beef

GYM

Meal 3
2 scoops whey

Meal 4
one cup cooked brown rice, one cup cooked ground beef

Meal 5
one cup cooked brown rice, one cup cooked ground beef

Meal 6
1 scoop pro peptide, 1 cup cottage cheese

Plus I take a ton of multi/mineral supplements.  I should probably be counting my macros, but I dont have the time for it right now.. but I am eating over a lb of beef a day and tons of rice.  On the weekends I eat veggies/salmon/steak/chicken, whatever  Ifeel like, but didnt have time to make during the week.  I guess I could post some pics this weekend.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 2, 2006)

WTF you gain weight on that? I'd definately lose weight if that's all I ate.  You don't eat any veggies or fruit?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2006)

|!$kFô{$?↓♀╕44A$)↔╝<à╫&;▬╝σ▬▬▬$Nfjôk??M▐♂▐▐▐▐ìôI±)w₧B$┴n


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> |!$kFô{$?↓♀╕44A$)↔╝<à╫&;▬╝σ▬▬▬$Nfjôk??M▐♂▐▐▐▐ìôI±)w₧B$┴n





 Jake


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Jake




secret code.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> secret code.



I tried uncoding that message in microsoft word but it just wouldn't work. I'm not FBI material.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2006)

Nope, no veggies or fruit lately.. except on the weekend.  Plus sometimes I will eat a snack here and there.. OH and if you havent noticed I havent gained any weight for a few weeks now.  Im losing bodyfat though, thats all that matters.  

Yo, sup TT  Good to see you 

P- c¼▲-∟AT╞º§∟I╔:a╧ö◘


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2006)

weight 193lbs

Push press RI=90
95x8
135x5
135x5
135x5

Bench dips(couldnt find a dip belt so placed plates on lap) RI=60
90x8
90x8
90x8

Inc DB bench RI=90
50x8
70x7
80x6
80x6

BB curls RI=60
50x8
90x5
105x5
105x4


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2006)

damn dude, you made the fraction for .25!!  that is fucking sweet.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2006)

♂ΘΩ


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2006)

√

░

■

╥

♣

◙

│

«

╕

☼

≡

╧


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2006)

Fuck we are so easily entertained haha


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2006)

no shit.

I am a moron.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 2, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Weight 193




Aww, ain't that cute, the little fella's mad.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2006)

Sup Dale


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> WTF you gain weight on that? I'd definately lose weight if that's all I ate.  You don't eat any veggies or fruit?



I would lose weight like Paris Hilton in a Chinese buffet if I ate a diet like that.  I hate you, basatrd.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 2, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Diet
> 
> Meal 1
> 2 scoops whey (sometimes a cup of oats as well)
> ...



Holy shit, I would lose so much weight on a diet like that, plus I would be shitting 10 times a day as opposed to my usual 5-6.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2006)

yea, that diet would pretty much starve me.


----------



## Raz (Aug 4, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Welcome  I actually recomp really fast, so I've dropped some fat but gained weight.  Im still not to the weight I was before though.. I weighed 193 today, and will post my workout a little later.
> 
> Diet
> 
> ...



Thnx man,   Holy cow that is not alot of cals! Like many other people have said I too would probably loose weight eating that. Plus I'd be bouncin off the walls lol it's quite bland and boring! But what the hell if you can stick to it and its producing results then good going.
I thought you would have had an ammaculate diet after posting the shitload of supps u have  

Neway keep doing what works and yea some pics would be great


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ♂ΘΩ


Ya'll got too much time on your hands. 

Hiya Jakey


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Denise, how are you?  Did you have a good b-day?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm good. thanks.

How are you?  did you have a good friday?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2006)

Yea, it was just peachy.  Why arent you on msn?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2006)

because you are.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Denise, how are you?  Did you have a good b-day?


I'm getting by. Bday was alright, never anything special. Just trying to do well in 3 online course this fall........becausely basically all hopes of a doctorate program (even conditionally being accepted to a Phoenix campus for a PsyD in Clinical Psych, emphasis in sports, hinges on these grades.)  Oh ya, I'm not stressed at all.

How are you?


----------

